# I find therapy hard



## sol65 (Nov 13, 2014)

I started therapy recently. When I walk into the therapy room i feel tense and anxious. Im embarassed to talk about myself.

Can I change?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

sol65 said:


> When I walk into the therapy room i feel tense and anxious. Im embarassed to talk about myself.


This is 1) common, and 2) something to tell your therapist. It would be one of the first things to address.



sol65 said:


> Can I change?


Only you can determine that.


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

Its normal, its really hard to tell about your anxious feelings and past events of life to someone. Its difficult for the first time, but you will be comfortable after few days and feel much better.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

I think it'd vary between the relationship between the therapist and the client. It's whether you feel comfortable with the therapist and if you feel you can trust them. They are to have your best interest and do want to help you, and everything is confidential. They're not there to judge you. Even therapists have issues themselves.

I'm sure it's normal for anyone to feel strange opening up to someone you just met. I mean it's up to you. If you don't feel safe disclosing all the information with your current person, you can always switch until you find the right therapist.


----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)

I started with my current therapist about two and a half years ago. It took me almost a year to open up to her. I still feel embarrassed talking about myself to her but it is not as bad as it was when I first started. 

Anyone has the ability to change. The question isn't can you change but will you change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

I don't have anybody with the title "therapist" if that is what is meant. I have a counselor and a psychiatrist. The psychiatrist is only concerned with my meds really. With my counselor, I often have regular "small talk" conversations like shows I've watched. She doesn't try to pry anything deep out of me and I probably won't feel comfortable offering it up myself.


----------

